# 1969 !!!!......the greatest year ever for recorded music??



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

In doing a little research for another thread, I found an extarordinary amount of what have become landmark, classic, beginning and end of eras, album releases from 1969. 
While some bands were in their twilight (like The Beatles), some were just starting (like Led Zeppelin). 
What the hell was in the water that year ????? My god !!!!! If you only had albums released that year you would have a mighty great collection.
Imagine a year that contained the last great Beatle album, Led Zeps debut, Crosby, Stills and Nash debut, Rock opera's debut (Tommy), and Bob Marley's debut. Not to mention Woodstock, Altamont and Cream's breakup.

*Could this be the greatest year of releases ever !?!?!?!?!?!*

Here is a short list of what I could find that was released in 1969....


*From Genesis to Revelation.....Genesis (debut)

On the Threshold of a Dream...... The Moody Blues

Santana.......Santana (debut)

I Got Dem Ol' Kozmic Blues Again Mama!...... Janis Joplin

Hot Rats..... Frank Zappa

Led Zeppelin (debut)
Led Zeppelin II ........Led Zeppelin

Abbey Road 
Yellow Submarine......The Beatles

In The Court Of The Crimson King......King Crimson (debut)

Blood Sweat & Tears....... Blood, Sweat & Tears

Soul Shakedown......Bob Marley and the Wailers (debut)

Crosby, Stills & Nash ....... Crosby, Stills & Nash (debut)

Tommy -........The Who

Stand !.........Sly and the Family Stone

20/20 - The Beach Boys

Space Oddity......David Bowie

Goodbye ....... Cream

The Stooges.......The Stooges (debut)

Clouds .......Joni Mitchell

Bayou Country
Green River
Willy and Poor Boys............Creedence Clearwater Revival

Blue Matter ......Savoy Brown

Neil Young......... Neil Young (solo debut)

Chicago Transit Authority......Chicago (debut)

Yes ........ Yes (debut)

Stand Up ........ Jethro Tull

Blind Faith ........ Blind Faith (debut)

Ummagumma ........Pink Floyd

The Soft Parade ......... The Doors

The Band ...........The Band

Let It Bleed ........... The Rolling Stones

The Book of Taliesyn ......... Deep Purple

Volunteers ........Jefferson Airplane

The Allman Brothers Band ....... The Allman Brothers Band (debut)

A Salty Dog ....... Procol Harum

On Time (debut)
Grand Funk ........ Grand Funk Railroad

*
Have fun with that......add to it...comment......

Cheers
Pete


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry, no Hendrix release that year...no deal.... 

Pretty much the whole 60s seemed extraordinarily musically creative though. What happened?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Definately a defineing year for classic rock. The Summer of Love....
All of the bands on your list have had a great influence on me personally and I've heard or own most of those recordings. I really believe that 69 was the apex of social change in the western world and it seems like the music reflected that. The openess and creativity were at an all time high.......I don't think we will see anything like it again in our lifetimes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Not possible: I wasn't born yet so nothing I've done was released then. :banana:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Ahem... Live/Dead & Aoxomoxoa by the Grateful Dead.

I'm just sayin'.

Gotta figure there'd have been some Gordon Lightfoot released in 69 as well - but a cool list and some top-notch recordings as well.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Pretty much the whole 60s seemed extraordinarily musically creative though. What happened?


i was just reading an old guitar magazine about 69. a lot of the artists said simply that the record labels all couldn't stand popular music (they hadn't the faintest idea what was good or bad), so they did something previously unheard of (and since unrepeated).... they actually _trusted the musicians_


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually I just watched a documentary movie that premised 1969 as the end of the hippy era crap and 1970 as the dawn of something fresher and newer. So, no...........


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Actually I just watched a documentary movie that premised 1969 as the end of the hippy era crap and 1970 as the dawn of something fresher and newer. So, no...........


Yes, of course, 1970 saw the formation of ELO and Styx, the breakup of the Beatles, and the release of All Kinds of Everything by Dana, Cucumber Castle by The Bee Gees, Hank Williams The Roy Orbison Way by Roy Orbison, and the unforgettable In Person at the International Hotel, Las Vegas by Perry Como...definitely the dawn of a new era... personally, I will never forgive the 70s for disco or for those goddawful big lapel leisure suits that everybody seemed to be wearing...usually scrawny white guys with thinning hair and a gross little 'tache. 

I think suttree's probably onto something. By the 70s the record companies had caught up and the admen were back in control, until Malcolm McLaren, after which they tightened the reins a lot more and choked off much of the innovation. 

I still think if nothing else had been released in 1967 except Are you Experienced and Axis, I'd still call _that_ the high point.

of course, 1968 gave us Electric Ladyland and me, so I'm also leaning toward that as the most important year (for me anyway). 
The moon landings in 1969 were pretty cool though...

You guys with memories of the 60s (if you can remember the 60s you were doing it wrong) have to watch the film "Withnail and I" though...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually the movie said that Hendrix, by going his own way and redefining the guitar, along with Led Zep paved the way for the new era. You could pick any year in music and claim it to be the best, but you will find more prople will disagree than agree, because there is no such thing. By choosing a year, you only date yourself. So, in the words of Steppenwolf, "Move Over." .............

Yesterday's glory won't help us today
You wanna retire?
Get out of the way

I ain't got much time
The young ones close behind
I can't wait in line


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i was born in april 69
music wise i dunno- great music doesnt need a date stamp. lot of crappy music was made in 69 too- dont forget that lol


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Actually the movie said that Hendrix, by going his own way and redefining the guitar, along with Led Zep paved the way for the new era. You could pick any year in music and claim it to be the best, but you will find more prople will disagree than agree, because there is no such thing. By choosing a year, you only date yourself. So, in the words of Steppenwolf, "Move Over." .............
> 
> Yesterday's glory won't help us today
> You wanna retire?
> ...


That's from "At Your Birthday Party" released in '69. It was my favorite album at the time.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Aye!

It was a year of MUSIC, not money/power/control.

Cheers!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Definately a defineing year for classic rock. The Summer of Love....


Actually the Summer of Love was 1967. There were a lot of great musical moments in the 60's. Hard to say which year was the pinnacle.


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

I dunno. 

Here's the CHUM chart from Dec. 29, 1965. Aside from the top 20 (which, historically, IS a Top 20), note that it includes the Ramsey Lewis Trio's (!) cover of "Hang On Sloopy", and that Johnny Bower (!!) is hanging in at #29 in his 3rd consecutive week with "Honky the Christmas Goose"!


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Great year no doubt. I liked the 70's more (minus disco), probably an age thing. The only thing disco was good for was getting girls into clubs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A great year for sure. I think I would probably pick a year just a bit later.
I'm too lazy to research it. but my favourite albums mostly came later than those in your list.

It might be an interesting excercise to see what each of would pick as the greatest year and compare that to our ages. I suspect the greatest year for many of us might be somewhere around the time we were 14 ~ 17 years old.

The songs I listened to during that period of my life are permanently (so far at least) burned into my psyche.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Milkman said:


> A great year for sure. I think I would probably pick a year just a bit later.
> I'm too lazy to research it. but my favourite albums mostly came later than those in your list.
> 
> It might be an interesting excercise to see what each of would pick as the greatest year and compare that to our ages. I suspect the greatest year for many of us might be somewhere around the time we were 14 ~ 17 years old.
> ...


Ouch. That puts me at 1982~1985...so I get Phil Collins, Chicago, and Culture Club? Not good.
Mind you, I was listening to Led Zeppelin and John Lee Hooker then too...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The songs I listened to during that period of my life are permanently (so far at least) burned into my psyche.


yeah.... I can still hear the scratches on some of my albums. 

Grand Funk? hmm .... not for me

Also released in 1969 was Flying Burrito's Gilded palace of sin. The start of the rock and country marriage. 

Sin City is still one of my faves.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I was 15 in 69 .Alot of those albums made a huge impact on me,I also had trippy
firsts that year that made the whole year much more profound.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

ditto.......I was 19, and I shouldn't say it but gee I wish I wish I wish I was 19 again............hard to believe I survived the sixties, and 70's for that matter.

a little earlier, but I can recall my dad, a cop and very conservative, belittling my taste in music (early Beatles) and his preference was the big band sound....Dorsey's, Andrew Sisters...etc

and here I am at a ripe old age basically stuck in the classic 60's & 70's for the most part, and not understanding or liking much of the "newer" stuff, unless performed by dudes older than me....lol


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> ......
> It might be an interesting excercise to see what each of would pick as the greatest year and compare that to our ages. I suspect the greatest year for many of us might be somewhere around the time we were 14 ~ 17 years old.
> 
> The songs I listened to during that period of my life are permanently (so far at least) burned into my psyche.


Oh yeah, totally agree. Hitting puberty and the "Sniffing and Skanking" that follows. kjdr lofu
13-18 for me.
Of course I loved many songs before and after that, but those years are special.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It might be an interesting excercise to see what each of would pick as the greatest year and compare that to our ages. I suspect the greatest year for many of us might be somewhere around the time we were 14 ~ 17 years old.


I think you may be onto something with your theory. For me, right around 1979 is about the time I remember as being hugely influential to my musical tastes. I was 12 but just really starting to get into music and would take up the drums a year or so later.

Among the list, these are the ones that really stand out for me:
The Wall - Pink Floyd
AC/DC - Highway to Hell
The Clash - London Calling
Neil Young - Rust Never Sleeps
Cheap Trick - Live at Budokan
Supertramp - Breakfast in America
April Wine - Harder, Faster
Led Zeppelin - In Through the Out Door
The Ramones - It's Alive
The Police - Regatta de Blanc

What's impressive about '69 is how many of those great artists released their _debut_ albums. Black Sabbath didn't squeak into '69 but would debut in '70. What a time for all those new sounds. I was sitting around in diapers but, thankfully, I still get to enjoy their music today (and probably will when I'm sitting around in diapers again).


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> What? Nothing by The Knack?


I didn't know we could include one-hit-wonders. But sure, I like "My Sharona" - even play it in the band.
:smile:


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> "My Sharona" has one of my all time favourite guitar solo's. It's a lovely bit of power pop song writing. "Good Girls Don't" is my preferred song from that album.


Yes, it has a great "build". I hate how the radio version cuts out half the solo.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> I think you may be onto something with your theory. For me, right around 1979 is about the time I remember as being hugely influential to my musical tastes. I was 12 but just really starting to get into music and would take up the drums a year or so later.
> 
> Among the list, these are the ones that really stand out for me:
> The Wall - Pink Floyd
> ...


Like you I totally remember 1979 and Back in Black and Cheap Trick. But check this out! What a truly prolific year! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1979_in_music

Everyone released albums and not just R&R. Simple Minds, Donna Summer, B-52's etc..etc


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Like you I totally remember 1979 and Back in Black and Cheap Trick. But check this out! What a truly prolific year! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1979_in_music
> 
> Everyone released albums and not just R&R. Simple Minds, Donna Summer, B-52's etc..etc


That's actually where I got my list :food-smiley-004:

I was going to include the B-52's in my list - guess I should have because "Rock Lobster" was a huge play at the school dances.

If only we could include some of 1980 when Rush released "Permanent Waves" and Max Webster released "Universal Juveniles". Two mega-influences on me.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> That's actually where I got my list :food-smiley-004:
> 
> I was going to include the B-52's in my list - guess I should have because "Rock Lobster" was a huge play at the school dances.
> 
> If only we could include some of 1980 when Rush released "Permanent Waves" and Max Webster released "Universal Juveniles". Two mega-influences on me.


LOL! I just checked and we're exactly the same age! Just had a feeling. I had an older brother who was Hugely into the Disco thing and I was SO relieved when he finally brought home Back in Black! But wasn't Van Halen also 79? Maybe that was 78.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> LOL! I just checked and we're exactly the same age! Just had a feeling. I had an older brother who was Hugely into the Disco thing and I was SO relieved when he finally brought home Back in Black! But wasn't Van Halen also 79? Maybe that was 78.


Makes sense which is why I think Milkman's theory about age is probably a good one. Yes, Van Halen debuted in '78 - but right around "that time" when our little brains were just starting to absorb all this wonderful new stuff that makes us think back to those days. Geez, even when I hear "Cars" by Randy Newman, I get serious school gymnasium flashbacks.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> Makes sense which is why I think Milkman's theory about age is probably a good one. Yes, Van Halen debuted in '78 - but right around "that time" when our little brains were just starting to absorb all this wonderful new stuff that makes us think back to those days. Geez, even when I hear "Cars" by Randy Newman, I get serious school gymnasium flashbacks.


I guess it's just the way it is with "musical" folk. I remember exactly how old I was (6) and where I was and who I was with when I heard She Loves You. I STILL love the BEatles! Isn't music the bestest!


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I guess it's just the way it is with "musical" folk. I remember exactly how old I was (6) and where I was and who I was with when I heard She Loves You. I STILL love the BEatles! Isn't music the bestest!


One of the first 45's I ever bought as a kid was Manfred Mann's version of "Blinded by the Light". And for some reason, the song scared me. I think it was the playful, rhyming lyrics (almost like a Dr. Seuss story) combined with the impression it gave me that something bad was lurking outside. LOL, I dunno why I thought that. But I still played it until I wore it down.

I also had quite the collection of Elvis records and we used to hold Elvis concerts in my back yard, with all the neighbourhood kids getting up and doing their best impersonation. Man, I wish my parents had a movie camera back then...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> Makes sense which is why I think Milkman's theory about age is probably a good one. Yes, Van Halen debuted in '78 - but right around "that time" when our little brains were just starting to absorb all this wonderful new stuff that makes us think back to those days. Geez, even when I hear "Cars" by Randy Newman, I get serious school gymnasium flashbacks.


1Putts, just a minor correction, around that time Randy Newman was getting attention for the song "Short People". It was Gary Numan who did "Cars". :smile:


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> 1Putts, just a minor correction, around that time Randy Newman was getting attention for the song "Short People". It was Gary Numan who did "Cars". :smile:


LOL, right you are sir...Numan! :rockon:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I would have to say that my most formative year for music would have to be 1964:

My aunt, who lived with us, moved out. As a small gift she left me her copy of "Beep Beep" by the Playmates - a song that fascinated me (it was my first record and I still have it). It was also the year I bought my first album "Twist & Shout" by the Beatles who, obviously, absolutely tore up the charts in North America that year - and proceded to do so for years to come. I got a transistor radio and found CHUM and from then on I knew I had to be a rockstar when I grew up.

I was eight years old.

Today, I still want to be a rockstar (when I grow up :smile


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Paul said:


> "My Sharona" has one of my all time favourite guitar solo's. It's a lovely bit of power pop song writing. "Good Girls Don't" is my preferred song from that album.


My favorite part of the solo is the way they bring it back into the song, just before that heavy rythm begins again (I think it's two guitars at that point...haven't heard it for awhile).


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

faracaster said:


> *Could this be the greatest year of releases ever !?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> Here is a short list of what I could find that was released in 1969....


Some more...

In a Silent Way - Miles Davis
Velvet Underground - self titled
San Quentin - Johnny Cash
Arthur - The Kinks
Hot Buttered Soul - Isaac Hayes
6 & 12 String - Leo K.
Trout Mask Replica - Beefheart


----------

